# Rain or Snow



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Vladimere and his friend Rudolf were discussing the weather. Now Vladimere was a White Russian and his friend was a Red. In fact his friend was a hard line communist party member. Vladimere the white said to his wife, "Look it is snowing outside". Rudolf interposed by saying, " No Vladimere it is raining".
They argued this point for several minutes until his wife became irritated by the discussion and said to Vladimere "I must agree with Rudolf. Because Rudolf the red knows rain dear".

Sorry!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for that - whisked off to the grandchildren


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Still laughing at this.......brill :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If the kids have given you a hell of year, give them boxes of batteries each and print on the side, "Does not include presents".


----------

